# I guess



## Chopinetude24

What would be proper translation of "I guess" into Czech in this sense,


That's a good idea, I guess

I guess you are right about that.


----------



## Bára

That's a good idea, I guess *= Myslím/Tuším*, že je to dobrý nápad. 
*Soudím/Domnívám se*, že je to dobrý nápad. (formal)

I guess you are right about that. = *Myslím/Tuším*, že v tomhle máš pravdu.
*Soudím/Domnívám se*, že v tomhle máš pravdu. (formal)


----------



## Petra123

I think "I guess" might express more doubt than Czech "myslím ...". And even "tuším ..." sound too formal to me.
I would suggest:

That's a good idea, I guess
To je asi dobrý nápad.

I guess you are right about that. 	
V tom máš asi pravdu.


----------



## adno

I agree with Petra. As an alternative for *asi* I would also suggest *nejspíš* (literally "most likely"). We very often use future tense with both of these words (without actually referring to future, it's only grammatical), especially in informal speech:

That's a good idea, I guess
To *je/bude asi/nejspíš* dobrý nápad.

I guess you are right about that. 
V tom *máš/budeš mít asi/nejspíš* pravdu.

Another common way of expressing of "I guess", which is also grammatically grammatically closer to it, is *Řek(l) bych, že ...* or *..., řek(l) bych: literally "I would say (that) ...". (The variant without the final "l" is common in informal spoken Czech.)

That's a good idea, I guess.
To je dobrý nápad, řekl bych. (Perhaps less common that the analogical form in English, but it's exactly what we say when we hesitate: "To je dobrý nápad... (hesitation) ...řekl bych.")

I guess you are right about that. 
Řekl bych, že v tom máš asi pravdu.*


----------

